# Name for my farm?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like to make a website since I want to get serious with the breeding and selling of quality boers. I am trying to think of a smart name that makes my boers sound good! Not that they aren't but I want to draw people to the site. A couple suggestions were made like big league boers or major league boers but I would like more suggestions, anyone???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Eye catching and a name to remember, that is a difficult one to come up with!
Do you raise traditional or painted Boers?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Boer Mama (ok I am probably the only one that thinks that is funny)
Titan Boers
Capital Boers
It would help if we knew where you were located, (not specifically but like what state, what kind of terrain, hills, desert, flatlands, swamps) 
Widowmaker Boers
King kong Boers
Mighty Dapples Boer farm
Mightly Mischief Boer Ranch
Money Maker Boers
Tribute Boers
????


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh I thought of a couple more
Bodacious Boers or Bodacious Boer farm
Bohunk Boers
Jethro Boers (LOL sorry)
Dapple with Dollars Boer Farm
Dappled Dollars Boers


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Fooku Boers 
Boerbokke
actually whats wrong with dappled boers


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I like on a dirt road. I live on miller lake. In Columbiaville mi


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigtime Boers
Lakeside Boers
Aqua Vista Boers
Top of the line Boers
Lake of Dapples Boers
Backroads Boers


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got it!
Watercolor Boers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I like that!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about Dapper Boers. Your logo could be a Boer with an English Bowler hat and bow tie on.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> What about Dapper Boers. Your logo could be a Boer with an English Bowler hat and bow tie on.


LOL that would be cute!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rocky Road Boers


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I like the watercolor boers!


----------

